# Rock Music Novels



## DLPBooks (Jan 4, 2011)

I am interested in novels where rock music is the central theme. I have Paul Is Undead already, looking for more - but they don't have to be paranormals.

They may be written by musicians or not, so long as the music plays a big role. If you know any, would love to hear about them. Thanks!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is High Fidelity by Nick Hornby. The protagonist owns a record shop.

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## DLPBooks (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks. I've seen the movie, but I'm sure the novel brings something unique to the table. Will check for it on Kindle.


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

I know Jonathan Lethem's You Don't Love Me Yet and Joe Hill's Heart-Shaped Box feature musicians, but I haven't read them so I'm not sure how much music figures in them.

If you don't Canadian writers (I'm one, so I like them), then musician Dave Bidini has written a couple of books about his travels around the world -- I think Around the World in 57 1/2 Gigs is the latest. They're nonfiction, but he's an entertaining writer, so his books are a treat to read.


----------



## DLPBooks (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks. No problem with Canadian writers here. The protagonist in my book is a Rush fan, as am I. I've already gone through Neil Peart's travelogues, so maybe I'll check him out. Thanks!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

there are a few!

Heart-Shaped Box does indeed have a rockstar protagonist, and that element of his identity is central to the book (although he doesn't perform or compose during the narrative0.
The Ground Beneath Her Feet: A Novel (not on Kindle), Salman Rushdie -- although I never felt like Rushdie really understood rock music or rock stardom, the book is really enjoyable anyway.
The Ground Beneath Her Feet: A Novel, Scott Spencer -- fictionalized portrait of Bob Dylan.
A Visit from the Goon Squad, Jennifer Egan -- glory days of punk, plus the contemporary music industry
In The Vampire Lestat, Lestat becomes a rock star!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You might want to check out Don Bruns - he's written some good mysteries that take place in Florida, and I believe his protagonist is a musician.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Pagan Kennedy's "Don't Sleep With Your Drummer" is fantastic.  Crude, but fantastic.
I forget the author but there's a book called "The Exes" about a band made up of former lovers and it's great.
Terry Pratchett's "Soul Music" is a fantasy/comedy book set in the middle-ages style Discworld, where "music with rocks in it" makes it debute when Buddy of the Hollies shows up.  Fantastic stuff but you have to be open to Pratchett to enjoy it.

There was also a book a few years ago written by a former VH1 Vice President... can't remember the name but it was good.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

DLP,

This is not a novel, but Psycho Chicken and Other Foolish Tales is a book written by Mike Girard of The Fools. 

The book is a collection of stories from the road. I acted in a murder mystery event with Mike over the weekend and he is a really bright guy Who has been playing music and touring for decades. I haven't read my copy yet, but I've heard this is a great read from people there at the event.

CJ


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, Hard Core Logo is a pretty fun book. Fiction, but not exactly a novel. More like a tour diary. Hard to describe. There's a film version of it too.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

They're on the nonfiction side, but if you like music, these might interest you.  

Rock On -- Dan Kennedy is about a guys experience working for a record company.  
Then Fargo Rock City by Chuck Klosterman.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Ditto on HEART-SHAPED BOX by Joe Hill.

And THE SINGER by Cathy Unsworth. (not on Kindle yet, though)

I wrote one called THE DRUMMER that was published in '05.  I'm going to put it on Kindle at the end of February.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

A few that I have come across are Nevermind Nirvana by Mark Lindquist. It has references to the Seattle Music Scene ofthe 90's, another two I found but haven't read yet are Love Is a Mix Tape: Life and Loss, One Song at a Time by Rob Sheffield. It is non fiction but music is quite prominent. Kinda reminds me of High Fidelity from the sample I read. He also has another book called Talking to Girls About Duran Duran: One Young Man's Quest for True Love and a Cooler Haircut. Haven't read it or the sample but it is on my to do list. Another one that I did findd funny and entertaining was Fargo Rock City by Chuck Klosterman. It is about the author growing up in a small town during the 1980's hair metal scene. He refers alot to the music of that era and it was a very entertaining read and my first ebook read. The author also has several other books out on kindle that are about pop culture and music and such. Hope that helps!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if you like to read Christian Fiction there's two titles in a series by Creston Mapes that features a rock star. There's _Dark Star:Confessions of a Rock Idol _ and _Full Tilt_. I have the first in the series but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

'Great Jones Street' by Don DeLillo. I guarantee that if you read the opening paragraphs you'll be hooked. 

From Wiki (couldn't get the link to work, sorry):

Dissatisfied with the life that his fame, fortune, and revolutionary image has bought, rock start Bucky Wunderlick retreats to an unfurnished apartment on Great Jones Street in Manhattan and tries to pare things down. His girlfriend arrives with a sample of a drug that wreaks havoc on the language centers of the brain. His possession of the drug, as well as his iconic status in the counterculture, attract the attention of a domestic terrorist organization known as the Happy Valley Farm Commune. A skinhead-like offshoot known as the Dog Boys also rampages through Wunderlick's apartment building. Bob Dylan is reputed to be one of the models for the character of Bucky Wunderlick. A key subplot involves the theft of Bucky's unreleased "Mountain Tapes." These are clearly inspired by Dylan's "Basement Tapes", which would not be released until the summer of 1975 and were still shrouded in mystery. Ambitious but neurotic guitarist Azarian reflects less-than-complimentary stories about The Band's Robbie Robertson. Wunderlick's general sense of withdrawal and contrariness fit the public image of Dylan.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

When I started writing my rock & roll mystery series I received several rock novel recommendations from friends and a few comparisons from reviewers. My favorite is _Basket Case_ by Carl Hiaasen. It combines a rock star lifestyle with humor and intrigue. I also like _Trevor's Song_ by Susan Gottfried. It strikes me as R&R literary fiction, and I got the impression the author spent some quality time on a tour bus. I'm currently reading _Carved in Rock_, which is a collection of short stories written by rockers. Some are very good, others not so much. But it's fun to see what these musicians do when working in a different medium of expression.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Who, me? On a tour bus? Nah. Never.

Sarcasm aside, not only do I recommend both Don Bruns and RJ McDonnell there above me, but I maintain an entire list of rock and roll fiction on my website. http://westofmars.com/west-of-mars/rock-books -- go have some fun. And if I've forgotten anything, let me know so I can add it. It's one of my (many) life ambitions to read all of them and be the world's greatest expert on rock and roll fiction.

Some more suggestions: Rock Bottom, by Michael Shilling; Tender by Mark Childress (an old one, but a classic); Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist (might be a bit girlie for you, DLP, but I might also be making a leap).

And, my all-time favorite rock book: KL Going's Fat Kid Rules the World. This won the Printz award for YA lit and it totally deserved it. And then some. Brilliant, brilliant book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While nothing popped to my mind which would seem to fit what you're looking for, I couldn't help but think of _The Stainless Steel Rat Sings the Blues_, in which our hero, "Sippery Jim" di Griz, goes under cover in a (futuristic) rock band. If you need a light, change of pace read at some point, you might enjoy it.

It's available in this 3-book collection:


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

One that I loved (aside from RJ McDonnell's Rock & Roll Mystery Series and Susan Helene Gottfried's Trevor's Song) is Ladies and Gentlemen... The Redeemers by Michael Scott Miller. This one has a unique plot, lots of character depth, and is just a great story.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Two favorites of mine

THE KILL RIFF - David Schow
THE SCREAM - John Skipp and Craig Spector


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Not sure if you like graphic novels or British indie music, but if the answer to one or both of those things is an emphatic yes, then check out the Phonogram series:

http://www.amazon.com/Phonogram-Rue-Britannia-Kieron-Gillen/dp/1582406944/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297620105&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Phonogram-Singles-Club/dp/1607061791/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297620105&sr=8-2

Gloriously bonkers, these comics are set in a world where music _is_ magic, and a song really can change your life... They're also very hard to describe without making them sound dreadful, but trust me this is great fiction, and written by someone with a real passion for music. Just great.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I like the Nick Hornby stuff. High Fidelity is one of my all-time favorites. I just read his newest one, Juliet Naked, about a washed up, one-album wonder. Nice read.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll second Hornby's newest book, "Juliet, Naked." I didn't like it as much as his previous book, "A Long Way Down," but that one didn't have much music. The new one does. I taught in in my college English class, and most of the students enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## BertMurray (Feb 13, 2011)

DLPBooks said:


> I am interested in novels where rock music is the central theme. I have Paul in Undead already, looking for more - but they don't have to be paranormals.
> 
> They may be written by musicians or not, so long as the music plays a big role. If you know any, would love to hear about them. Thanks!


Having just published a John Lennon/Beatles rock music novel myself on Kindle (Colin Preston Rocked And Rolled) I've been reading quite a few over the last couple of years. You might want to check out Ray Manzarek's The Poet In Exile. The main character is loosely based on Jim Morrison of the Doors.

Bert Murray


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a couple:

A Hard Day's Death (Spike Berenger Rock 'n' Roll Hit)
Raymond Benson (Author) http://www.amazon.com/dp/0843960639/ref=nosim/?tag=adaptiveblue-20

Dark Side of the Morgue: A Spike Berenger Rock 'n' Roll Hit [Mass Market Paperback]
Raymond Benson (Author)
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Side-Morgue-Spike-Berenger/dp/0843961988/ref=pd_sim_b_1

They are on Kindle too.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Although not a novel, Tom Wolfe's The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test captures the 60's nexus of sex and drugs and rock & roll like no other. The rock experience ranges from well known bands playing the first raves ever, to amateur musicians rocking ******* towns from on top of a school bus painted in psychedelic art. 

Thanks to Susan and Darcia for your kind comments about my Rock & Roll Mystery Series.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

RorySM said:


> Pagan Kennedy's "Don't Sleep With Your Drummer" is fantastic. Crude, but fantastic.
> I forget the author but there's a book called "The Exes" about a band made up of former lovers and it's great.
> 
> There was also a book a few years ago written by a former VH1 Vice President... can't remember the name but it was good.


Pagan Kennedy wrote The Exes. Yes, it was great. It's four linked short stories that add up to one whole novel. Very cool. Not on Kindle yet, which is sad. It's older, though (199, so you may need to get a physical copy of this one.

It was Jen Sincero who wrote Don't Sleep with your Drummer. I liked it and would recommend it, but also felt the protagonist felt closer to 19 than the 29 she was supposed to be, but maybe I brought too much into it...


None of us has mentioned one of my favorites, which is Sylvie Simmons' Too Weird For Ziggy. It's short stories, which I usually am not a fan of (despite the fact that I now write them. Don't question the hypocrisy there, okay?). The first one continues to haunt me to this day.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot The Commitments!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot this one. The demons triggered the recollection: Ann Pino's Maelstrom. It came out maybe a year ago, if that. 

Thalia, I think we *all* forgot the Commitments! Shame on us for six weeks...


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

This is paranormal YA, but Scott Westerfeld ("Uglies") wrote a book called The Last Days. The protag is in a rock band that is struggling to find its sound against a backdrop of vampires on the rise in NYC. The Last Days is the followup to "Peeps," though I don't know if it's necessary to have read that first.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I just spent some time at the West of Mars site after clicking on the link in their first post to this thread. It was made for people who are interested in rock novels. The site not only lists numerous titles but also offers several reviews. My "To Read" list just got a lot longer.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

... and RJ, I'm working on those reviews.  (thank you for the compliment!)

Which reminds me, if any of you have some, let me know. I'd be glad to link to them.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone read "Just Kids" by Patti Smith? A friend lent it to me over the weekend and I'm trying to decide whether or not to fast track it up my To Be Read pile.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out page for


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

S. K Waller just published "With a Dream" http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Beyond-Bridge-ebook/dp/B004LLIDJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1298301013&sr=8-1, which is the first book in a trilogy about rock music. This book has a definite musical focus to it - I would even say it would appeal to musicians most.

Hope that helps!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

I know this thread is about novels but I just wanted to mention the movie, Pirate Radio (UK version - The Boat that Rocked). Basically a story (comedy) about an illegal, offshore rock radio station during the 60s that the UK goverment is trying to shut down. Music is the subject matter and it's filled with 60s rock from front to end. Fun.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

docnoir said:


> Ditto on HEART-SHAPED BOX by Joe Hill.
> 
> And THE SINGER by Cathy Unsworth. (not on Kindle yet, though)
> 
> I wrote one called THE DRUMMER that was published in '05. I'm going to put it on Kindle at the end of February.


When he does, get it. It's a great book.

(Hi, Neil!)

One of my favorite music based novels is an old horror paperback by George R.R. Martin called THE ARMAGEDDON RAG, about a legendary 60's band called the Nazgul, who are reforming. This has potentially unfortunate results, since the lead singer is, ah, dead. At least for the moment. And lookie! It's available for Kindle!

http://tinyurl.com/4psag6b


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Nell, your cover gives me the impression that your novel, "All Torc'd Up" has a music theme. What's the tie-in?


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

RJMcDonnell said:


> Nell, your cover gives me the impression that your novel, "All Torc'd Up" has a music theme. What's the tie-in?


My references to All Torc'd Up were deleted because I wasn't posting on the right forum and it falls under "self-promotion". I'm going to have to refer you to Amazon for a description. Sorry!!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

For those who are interested in how Nell's book relates to the rock world, I just looked it up:

Holly unexpectedly falls in love with a roadie for a famous English rock band. Dreams of marriage and children and a “normal” life are suddenly within her grasp, when Trevor takes her with him on tour and introduces her to the very "un-normal" backstage world of Rock and Roll. She urgently must conceal her problems and symptoms from Trevor if she is to keep him. But as their relationship gets progressively more serious, her illness gets increasingly more difficult to hide.

Funny, sad, and bittersweet, ALL TORC’D UP is the story of a girl who is trying to survive, and the rock band that takes her home.

--- I'm glad to see it's on Kindle, Nell. I'll look for a sample chapter tonight.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, there's only one novel listed on this page, but it's too funny to not share. I know you guys will get the humor here.

Aww, man. I can't get it to shorten. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R1FAD6X9XTRMOP/ref=cm_syt_DYNA_f_1_russss2?pf_rd_p=498060311&pf_rd_s=sylt-center&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0060392886&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0F1C9A8FKCEAJTA6EH5Y


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Susan, do I win a prize for finding Waldo?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I suppose that could be arranged, RJ, yep.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Last night I finished Patti Smith's book Just Kids. It delivers an amazing insight into the NYC arts scene of the 60s and 70s. The book gives a genuine feel for how the rock world meshed with established and up-and-coming writers, artists, and actors.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Isn't that the one she won the Pulitzer for?


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

It was the 2010 National Book Award winner.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Westerfeld's The Last Days is actually really cool. They fight off evil monsters with rock music. But then Scott Westerfeld is like the epitome of cool. 

I actually have written a couple rock and roll novels. One's in my signature. It's called Mischief. The other is in submission land with several publishers.

Really cool thread!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

"A Slipping Down Life" by Anne Tyler


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

There was a mystery series in which Elvis Presley is the detective by Daniel Klein...thye were actually pretty okay and fun if you,like Elvis and mysteries...Kill Me Tender and Such Vicious Minds are two titles that come to mind...probably not for everyone...


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Darcia for recommending Ladies and Gentlemen...The Redeemers. I first read about it in this thread, downloaded it to my Kindle an hour ago, and, so far, it's definitely as good as advertised.


----------



## huwcol (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, not sure if you count it as 'rock', but my novel, Killers In Mascara, is all about the early 80s New Romantic/Futurist music scene in the UK. My next novel, The Glam Assassin, definitely is about rock. I used to work as a pop/rock journalist and they are based on my experiences of that world. 

Apart from those, I know of quite a lot of rock biogs etc. Not too many rock novels. Jake Arnott's "Johnny Come Home" has some elements of the '70s rock scene. Born to Rock by Gordon Korman (currently being made into a film) also qualifies though I haven't read that novel so can't comment on how good it is. 

For a real-life rock story, however, try Ian Hunter's Diary Of a Rock'n'Roll Star.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I couldn't get through Johnny Come Home, but I did try. Someone sent me a print copy with the note, "You have GOT to read this," but ultimately, the only character who interested me was Johnny, and he took a back seat to O'Connell and Nina, who bored me. But... I tried.


----------



## huwcol (Mar 8, 2011)

WestofMars said:


> I couldn't get through Johnny Come Home, but I did try. Someone sent me a print copy with the note, "You have GOT to read this," but ultimately, the only character who interested me was Johnny, and he took a back seat to O'Connell and Nina, who bored me. But... I tried.


I agree. It's Jake Arnott's worst book. The Long Firm, by comparison, is excellent (though doesn't fit the rock-themed requirements of this thread).


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel better hearing you say that. I'd been wondering if it was a character defect in me or something!


----------



## Michael Scott Miller (Sep 2, 2010)

Darcia said:


> One that I loved (aside from RJ McDonnell's Rock & Roll Mystery Series and Susan Helene Gottfried's Trevor's Song) is Ladies and Gentlemen... The Redeemers by Michael Scott Miller. This one has a unique plot, lots of character depth, and is just a great story.
> [/img][/url]





RJMcDonnell said:


> Thank you Darcia for recommending Ladies and Gentlemen...The Redeemers. I first read about it in this thread, downloaded it to my Kindle an hour ago, and, so far, it's definitely as good as advertised.


Darcia and RJ - thanks for the kind words.

Another rock music oriented fictional book worth mentioning is Piece of My Heart by Peter Robinson. The story goes down parallel paths, one in the present day and involving the murder of a music writer, and the other involving the murder of a girl at a music festival in 1969. I would say it's very good, not great, but worth a read and it contains a ton of music references. I believe he has other stories that also feature rock music, although I haven't read them.


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure if Remix counts - its a murder mystery / romance about a rock star accused of a crime.  It's a fun read about a fictitious rock band.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

While this is not a novel, I'd recommend Keith Richards's _Life_ for some over-the-top rock star reading.
Here's a recent New Yorker review:

http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2010/11/01/101101crbo_books_remnick

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

What I thought was the absolute classic of its kind hasn't been mentioned as far as I can see - Iain Banks' Espedair Street. And, a morfe modern entry to the canon, Ben Myers' Richard, a fictionalised account of what may have happened in the days after Richy "Manic" Edwards went missing.

Best rock n roll drama I know was the 80s TV series Tutti Frutti with Robbie Coltrane 
http://www.screenonline.org.uk/tv/id/789683/ if you ever get the chance don't miss it.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

KJ Kron said:


> Not sure if Remix counts - its a murder mystery / romance about a rock star accused of a crime. It's a fun read about a fictitious rock band.


I'd count that, sure. And since I'm the expert here...


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> In The Vampire Lestat, Lestat becomes a rock star!


That's one of my favorites!!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Have to reiterate: "High Fidelity" simply rocks. Life inside the mind of an unrepentant music nerd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I never knew there were so many books using rock music...loving this thread!  Thanks for all the recommendations.

Betsy


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

IIRC, Linda Barnes' STEEL GUITAR has Carlotta Carlyle re-encountering an old friend who's become a rock star. I've forgotten the rest, though.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh! Jude Hardin's upcoming book Pocket-47 features a PI who's an ex-rock star.

http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-47-Jude-Hardin/dp/1608090116/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302143838&sr=1-1


----------



## marktrainer (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like Marshall Boswell's Alternative Atlanta, a great underrated rock novel.
http://www.amazon.com/Alternative-Atlanta-ebook/dp/B000FC2PJM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302144604&sr=1-1

There's also Steve Almond's My Life in Heavy Metal
http://www.amazon.com/My-Life-Heavy-Metal-ebook/dp/B001CEU72O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302144823&sr=1-1

Two good nonfiction memoirs with a lot of rock are Rob Sheffield's Love is a Mix Tape and Talking to Girls about Duran Duran

http://www.amazon.com/Rob-Sheffield/e/B001JS6O3Y/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1302144955&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

I loved The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta. Humorous story about a local band. Had to read it in paperback though, didn't have the ebook yet.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahh, yes. The Wishbones. Great read; I tore through it years ago. 

I need to look into these others. Sheesh, gang. I'm going to be reading until I'm 900 at this rate! (so keep bringing it! I'd love to be the first woman who defies death because she's got to read just... one... more... book!)


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I am about to turn in my review for Ladies and Gentlemen... The Redeemers, so watch POD People for it. It's definitely a good read.

Another indie read that was WAY fun needs a mention here. It's Matt Syverson's Black Dog and I'm going to tell you up front, it's not for everyone. Lots of Gonzo Lit influences here, but a very very rhythmic babbling narrator who plays with song references and wordplay. Clever stuff, and a totally fun premise.

If you've ever backmasked one of your vinyl LPs, this novel's for you. 


And now I need to get with Jeremy Wagner about the Armageddon Chord as well as start to read another anthology... I'm trying to find it. I'll post when I do.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Try "Espedair Street" by Iain Banks.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone's already mentioned George R. R. Martin's THE ARMAGEDDON RAG; you might also want to check out SAY GOODBYE, by Lewis Shiner, and Harlan Ellison's SPIDER KISS.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost forgot:

It's a short piece, but you might also try Norman Spinrad's "The Big Flash."  Believe it's in his collection THE LAST HURRAH OF THE GOLDEN HORDE; originally appeared, if memory serves, in Damon Knight's anthology ORBIT 5.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Mayhem with Angels by C H Mills is fantastic

http://www.amazon.com/Mayhem-with-Angels-ebook/dp/B004SUP3SW


----------



## NJbooklover (Jun 28, 2011)

If you like the Doors, or not, Ray Manzarek's "The Poet In Exile" is an excellent novel about "what if" Jim Morrison didn't die...


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

And another by Lewis Shiner: GLIMPSES.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

DLPBooks said:


> I am interested in novels where rock music is the central theme. I have Paul Is Undead already, looking for more - but they don't have to be paranormals.
> 
> They may be written by musicians or not, so long as the music plays a big role. If you know any, would love to hear about them. Thanks!


Swallow is more about life in a rock band than their music, per se; my WIP Headliner, too, is about rivalry in the industry, among other stories.

Swallow's link is in my signature; you can download the first 5 chapters in the free Kindle sample at Amazon (it's a long book!). I'm a working musician, music creeps into all my work. 

I'm going to read through this thread with glee, now! 

Oh, and my rock music is here. http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=798736


----------



## dabnorfish (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but I read this - http://www.amazon.com/Espedair-Street-ebook/dp/B002TZ3DR6/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309606928&sr=1-5 http://www.amazon.com/Espedair-Street-ebook/dp/B002TZ3DR6/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309606928&sr=1-5 a long time ago. Can't remember much about it, but remember enjoying it.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Ilyria, you and I need to get to know each other better.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

WestofMars said:


> Ilyria, you and I need to get to know each other better.


I know! I'm looking at your books now...well, after I wake up. This week did me in! I can't take the pace any more.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

ilyria_moon said:


> I know! I'm looking at your books now...well, after I wake up. This week did me in! I can't take the pace any more.


This summer's getting to me. Kids underfoot, not enough writing time. I totally hear you.

We'll totally have to knock heads once life returns to something we can normalize!


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, can I just say how much I appreciate this question and this thread. It's great to see such a list of books with rock stars in them. I didn't know there were that many out there. I'll have to get reading!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I see that "High Fidelity" was already mentioned, so I'll go with another Nick Hornby book and recommend  Juliet Naked. Then there's the chick lit book by Caprice Crane called  Forget About It which is kind of (sort of) about a rock star. Both are fun reads, though.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Black Dog, Susan. I just added it to my reading list.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you'll dig it, RJ. It's not for everyone, but you're the right sensibility for it.

In the meantime, I've been contacted by a SLEW of authors this week alone, all offering me review copies of their books. It's pretty cool; if you're finding me here, thank you! And if I haven't gotten back to you yet (which is probable), it's not personal. It's summer. I'm the Mom Entertainment Unit around these parts...


----------



## goathunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Robert McCammon's new novel, _The Five_, is about a rock band on their last tour.

Hunter


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

goathunter said:


> Robert McCammon's new novel, _The Five_, is about a rock band on their last tour.
> 
> Hunter


Ooh. I LOVE McCammon's books. Boy's Life is an all-time favorite. I remember sitting on the couch in my parents' house, laughing as I read - -and then re-reading the passage out loud. I'll definitely be hunting this down. Thanks, Hunter!


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I see that "High Fidelity" was already mentioned, so I'll go with another Nick Hornby book and recommend  Juliet Naked.


I second this. I just finished Juliet, Naked, and it was great. I also second The Armageddon Rag, by George R. R. Martin.

And I'd be remiss if I didn't mention my own book, Voice, which is all about a rock band, ambition, and taking sacrifice for your art to a whole new level.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I just started Carl Hiaasen's "Star Island" about an hour ago, and I'm not hooked yet. Any recommendations? Should I hang in there?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't read that one, RJ (if you finish it and want to post a review online, holler. I'll let you guest at Rocks 'n Reads). Hiaasen can be hit or miss with me, and it's entirely dependent on my mood. 

If you decide there are too many books in the world, I think many of us will understand. 

How's YOUR Rocktober going, everyone? Reading anything good?


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd add my vote for Iain Banks' Espedair Street and Joe Hill's Heart-Shaped Box, definitely. Both very entertaining reads. And also, from the 'you-couldn't-make-it-up' school of writing, Motley Crue's The Dirt. Great fun! Finally, my own novel, Heartbreaker, which tells the tale of a British rock band. (There's a link in my signature if you'd like to check it out.)

Happy reading!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Joolz, drop me a note and let's hook up. All of you Rock Fiction authors ought to, in fact. I want to meet you all.

Mostly, I wanted to drop in to say I just heard (and I'm late to the party, so maybe you already know this) that there's now a movie version of Fat Kid Rules the World, one of my all-time favorite Rock Fiction books. Anyone see it? 

At any rate, it means now is the perfect time to read Fat Kid if you haven't already.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I just picked up one at my library's used book sale.  It's called The Singer by Cathy Unsworth.  (It seems to have a lot of good reviews on GoodReads.)


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I finished Star Island and didn't like it nearly as much as Hiaasen's Basket Case. The star was decidedly more Pop than Rock, and was bereft of any redeeming qualities. The only character worth noting was a semi-deranged, environmentalist ex-governor of Florida who lived in the glades and ran the occasional combat mission against real estate developers. I'll probably go the excerpt route before my next Hiaasen read.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Two somewhat obscure oldies-but-goodies: Emma Bull's _War For the Oaks_, and Matthew Holland's _Dizzy Z_. Emma sings and plays guitar in The Flash Girls (and formerly Cats Laughing), neither of which are _especially_ rock, though the band in the novel is more rock-like. (It's one of the masterpieces of urban fantasy.)

Neither, alas, is available natively for the Kindle, so far as I know. War for the Oaks has been available in some e-book formats, but I think Dizzy Z is very much an analogue-only title.

Oh, there's also Cowboy Feng's Space Bar and Grill, which _is_ available for the Kindle. The protagonist (I hesitate to say "hero"...) is part of the house band, as I recall.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

RJ, why was the pop leaning not to your tastes? 

That's a serious question. I've read some great Rock Fiction set in the pop music world. Okay, a lot of it is YA, but c'mon. Most of the people who listen to pop are in that audience. 

Cowboy Feng is a great book! Not sure if there's enough of a music bent in there for me to add it to the Rock Books page, though. I  may need to re-read it to see.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I second GOON SQUAD, and Jonathan Franzen's FREEDOM -- a college burnout becomes a cult hero, though it's only one of many themes.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone is interested in YA titles, but there really are a ton of "rock" novels.  

A few:
Indigo Blues by Danielle Joseph
Audrey Wait by (the author's name is escaping me--brain freeze--lol)
Born to Rock by Gordon Korman 
Fat Kid Rules the World by KL Going


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahh, you didn't see me go on about Fat Kid earlier in the thread! Truly one of my favorite reads of all time. 

YA and Rock Fiction are a great marriage right now. Keep those titles coming!


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

"Heartbreaker" by Julie Morrigan is a great rock-n-roll mystery novel. I really dug it.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Years ago i read a novel called 'powder' by Kevin Sampson and it was about a rock band who struggle to get a record deal and then they get one and become huge, it dealt with the destruction of sudden fame etc, really entertaining, especially if you were ever in a band and never made it!


----------



## Bruce Pollock (Nov 8, 2011)

I love this question, and not just because my next ebook is a reissue of my old rock novel,_ It's Only Rock and Roll_, entirely rewritten, with an epilog and downloadable songs! Has anyone mentioned Louis Shiner's _Glimpses_? Terrific. _Visit from the Goon Squad is_ top notch. One of my favorite writers, Scott Spencer wrote_ The Rich Man's Table_, about a kid searching for his father, who just happens to be a Bob Dylan type.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but I just happened to finish reading Trevor's Song by Susan Helene Gottfried.

The main character, Trevor, is a rock star in a band called ShapeShifter and the entire book centers around the band, life on the road and Trevor dealing with a lot of physical and emotional problems. I really enjoyed the read and found the characters to be very unique.

http://www.amazon.com/Trevors-Song-ebook/dp/B004C445Z6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321736282&sr=1-1

Hope it helps.

Lia


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the plug, Lia!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Sean Patrick Reardon said:


> "Heartbreaker" by Julie Morrigan is a great rock-n-roll mystery novel. I really dug it.


I really enjoyed 'Heartbreaker'.

I've just started 'Rock Chicks' by Ronnie Cooper, which I'm enjoying, but haven't read far enough to give a review yet. My favourite read last year was 'Hang On' by Nell Gavin, which falls into the genre, and when I'm done with 'Rock Chicks', next on my list is 'Hollywood:Rock of Ages' by Chris Solberg and Vince Meehan.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed "Metallic Dreams" by Mark Rice.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently read an excellent rock novel called Rock 'n' Roll Suicide by UK author Geoffrey West. I especially enjoyed the novels unique theory about John Lennon's murder.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Its only in paperback now (hardcover sells for $60) and its not a novel - but years and years ago - i read "Hammer of the Gods: The Led Zeppelin Saga" by Stephen Davis -  its the definitive bio of my favorite rock band...


----------



## pjmorse (Dec 7, 2012)

Heartbreaker by Julie Morrigan. I barreled through that book on a flight!


----------



## Vukovina (Mar 30, 2012)

Paul Quarrington's _Whale Music_


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Tumblin Dice by John McFetridge is def worth reading: casinos, motorcycle gangs, and rock-n-roll!


----------

